# surf fishing pensacola beach



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

any pointers for cobes, pomps, kings, jacks, sharks,............


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic99032-2-1.aspx#bm101369


----------

